# Recreational Drugs. Have you ever used it?



## Vieope (Mar 16, 2004)

_ After seeing a thread about marijuana with a LOT of posts I decided to ask that. 
The only thing that I tried was alcohol and I hate it.  
Another reason to ask this here is because everybody is more open minded, so...
* Have you ever used any type of recreational drugs ?* _


----------



## Flex (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ * Have you ever used any type of recreational drugs ?* _



Why, what u need? haha

"Crack is like dogfood. 
Dogfood tastes just like it smells, DELICIOUS"  -Tyrone Biggins


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2004)

Actually, I thought dried dog food smelt very good so tried it. Suffice to say, it tastes nothing like it smells.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: Recreational Drugs. Have you ever used it?*



> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Why, what u need? haha




_ Nothing ....


yet.  _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

I have tried almost everything.  If I could do it over I wouldnt have.  Do what you must...  Dont put so much thought into it, JUST DO IT.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 16, 2004)

Pot - didn't like it (few times)
Acid - loved it (5 times)
Alcohol - sometimes its nice

Haven't had anything for about 7 years now, minus a little alcohol every 6-8 months.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Mar 16, 2004)

Battled with addiction through much of high school.  It's one thing to kick addiction when you have a support system around you, it's completely different when nobody but you knows of your addiction.


----------



## odin52 (Mar 16, 2004)

pot-check
acid-check
coke-check
mesc-check
alcohol-checkx2
ecstasy-check

I like pot and acid but they were all pretty fun, x is so fun it scared me sober nothing should feel that good. I think I learned alot about llife with them but I tried pot after a few years of sobriety and I couldn't stand not being in control. Plus I am probably way more dumb now.


----------



## odin52 (Mar 16, 2004)

mudge it suprises me that you liked acid, was it the feeling of power or the tangents your mind goes on.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by odin52 *_
> pot-check
> acid-check
> coke-check
> ...



_LOL_ 




> _*Originally posted by odin52 *_
> mudge it suprises me that you liked acid, was it the feeling of power or the tangents your mind goes on.



_  acid gives the feeling of power ? 

What do you mean with "..the tangents your mind goes on" ?_


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

my g/f was on pot
but i got her off
and now she fucking went onto this other shit
called
DxM
i forgot full name

but now she stopped that...hopefully

i just dont want her to get on something else


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

DxM?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2004)

Too many, too much!!!

  I was young!


----------



## Jay-B (Mar 16, 2004)

a lil mary jane ( k mabey alot) when i was really young, and acohol after i turned 21 but now nothing


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow, i'm turning 24 at the end of July and I haven't even gotten drunk. A buzz, yes, but never drunk and forget drugs. I have one of those addictive personalities though, so I never plan on even trying any of that crap.


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Too many, too much!!!
> 
> I was young!




I`ll stick with this answer too


----------



## gr81 (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> my g/f was on pot
> but i got her off
> and now she fucking went onto this other shit
> ...




the drug you are refferring to is Dextromethophran (sp) and it is the active drug in most cough syrups. It is extremely bad for you and has a very intense euphoric effect, much like exstacy. In fact many people have sold it as X which is bad b/c it is potentially worse for your health. Why do I know all of this, b/c I have done it twice and I can tell you that it is THE CRAZIEST experience of my drug taking life. I would strongly try to persuade you girl to stop using it. Print out some info it and give it to her so she can read how bad it is at least.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> the drug you are refferring to is Dextromethophran (sp) and it is the active drug in most cough syrups. It is extremely bad for you and has a very intense euphoric effect, much like exstacy. In fact many people have sold it as X which is bad b/c it is potentially worse for your health. Why do I know all of this, b/c I have done it twice and I can tell you that it is THE CRAZIEST experience of my drug taking life. I would strongly try to persuade you girl to stop using it. Print out some info it and give it to her so she can read how bad it is at least.



Ahh Dextramorphine.  I have done it a TON of times.  Each time you do it you feel like you are going to die.  And everytime you say you will never do it again 

I got it from pills called Corocidian Cough & Cold(They HAVE to be theese ones).  They are little red pills, and are known as "Red Devils".


----------



## gr81 (Mar 16, 2004)

As for the recreational drugs, I have quite a few notches under my belt to say the least. Obviously I have smoked my share of chronic before. I have also drank my share of booze. I have done X, Yay, Morphine, Oxycottin, Viks, Dilaudids, several other painkillers and opiad blockers whose name escapes me, Mushrooms, DXM, nutmeg, acid, and god knows what else I have taken that was passed off as exstacy. I think that pretty much covers it more or less. I can honestly say that not one of these drugs gave me a feeling of contentment and satisfaction that I get from bodybuilding, no doubt about it.


----------



## gr81 (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ahh Dextramorphine.  I have done it a TON of times.  Each time you do it you feel like you are going to die.  And everytime you say you will never do it again
> 
> I got it from pills called Corocidian Cough & Cold(They HAVE to be theese ones).  They are little red pills, and are known as "Red Devils".




Yup thats it. Its actually in almost all cough syrups except for a few. The real danger besides teh drug itself is that some people don't know to get eth stuff where the DXM is the ONLY active ingredient and they overdose on acceteminephine asnd whatever else is in it. I only did it a few times and I get sick just remembering my experience with it!! fuck that shit. I was high for like 20 hrs straight. I did the shit in teh evening and I woke up even higher in the morning, completely unfucntional of course. Its bad shit, definately crazy too. I love how people refer to it as robo-trippin cause its found in Robitusin.lol


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

Yea.  It definately lasts a long time, and I have friends who have ended up in ER because of it.  I remember just sitting there one time at a party, and people kept asking me if I was ok, because I sat in the same spot for hours and didnt move.  I also remember hearing my heartbeat in my head and could almost feel it too.  I dont plan on using it ever again... The last time I used it, it made me sick.  The worst thing ever is puking on that shit


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

SEE thats what i try to tell her
and she read all that stuff too!

But she goes from one thing to another, she promised me and her other friends taht she would stop now...
but i dunno...
it pisses me off so bad...


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`ll stick with this answer too


It's our age Kuso 

Besides, they don't know what good drugs are these days anyway


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 17, 2004)

Nothing.  Ever.

Except alcohol, but only beer and only once in a while.


----------



## heeholler (Mar 17, 2004)

None. Never tried any and never had any desire to. I just like beer, and thats it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> None. Never tried any and never had any desire to. I just like beer, and thats it.


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> It's our age Kuso



T`is true. We were the experimental generation in many ways. 




> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> Besides, they don't know what good drugs are these days anyway



Not even I am going to touch that


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2004)

some of this ... a little of that ...


----------



## irontime (Mar 17, 2004)

Not too much. I've done pot a few times, never really did like it. Tried hash a couple of times and mushrooms once. I think I may have drank a little bit though


----------



## Larva (Mar 17, 2004)

lots of weed
acid <-- can't remember how many times
mescaline <-- love it
shrooms <-- once at a santana concert
qualuids
x <-- to many times
special k <-- first and second formula
alcohol <- tons
cigs <-- eww a tade
pure mdma

all in highschool, wish i never did most of them =(


----------



## maniclion (Mar 17, 2004)

All of the above, some nights I would mix 5 or 6 together at one time.  That was my dark ages though and it lasted 1 year.  Funny thing is I smoked crack once and pakalolo a billion times, but I've never smoked a cigarette.  My friend had a bottle of absinthe shipped to him, I tried that, I've had opium fresh in Thailand, peyote, heroine and rainbows of pills, I used to drink Jaeger straight from the bottle, in Texas we used to roll our sweets and bake them in tussin that was in the Screw days.  Then I found the most powerful thing of all, LOVE and I quit cold turkey, one night I was out with my friends getting stand up fall down wasted, the next thing I knew I was clean for the past 5 years not even a sip of alcohol.  This love shit gets you sky high.


----------



## Flex (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> All of the above, some nights I would mix 5 or 6 together at one time.  That was my dark ages though and it lasted 1 year.  Funny thing is I smoked crack once and pakalolo a billion times, but I've never smoked a cigarette.  My friend had a bottle of absinthe shipped to him, I tried that, I've had opium fresh in Thailand, peyote, heroine and rainbows of pills, I used to drink Jaeger straight from the bottle, in Texas we used to roll our sweets and bake them in tussin that was in the Screw days.  Then I found the most powerful thing of all, LOVE and I quit cold turkey, one night I was out with my friends getting stand up fall down wasted, the next thing I knew I was clean for the past 5 years not even a sip of alcohol.  This love shit gets you sky high.



Peyote? YESSSS. haha jk bro.

that's great to see your progress brotha, keep it up. my buddy was a SEROIUS drug user (i'm takling would go into the city to be heroin and crack) for a few years. i mean the kid's father and brother owned a tattoo parlor. It started with innocent weed and drinking. but day-in, day-out he'd be around people who use drugs at the parlor, at concerts they would tattoo/pierce at and of course all the parties/after parties they'd go to. 
he's def. done the most drugs outta anyone i know. i dont think there's a drug out there that he HASN'T overused. 
Now, he just drinks and smokes cigarettes.
I love stories like my buddy and manic's, makes me feel good inside. nice work kid.

personally, i havent done that many drugs.....
-alcohol being my #1 (you gotta drink when you're a rockstar). and i mean i could drink like a rockstar (i took 28 shots on my 21st bday)
-i was a pothead for a good 1.5yr (and i mean blunts day-in, day-out), havent smoked in years
-took many-a-painkiller in my time 
-tried X once, thats it. didnt know what the big fuss was about..


----------



## Mudge (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by odin52 *_
> mudge it suprises me that you liked acid, was it the feeling of power or the tangents your mind goes on.



Can't recall feelings of power, as for tangents yes the mind can wander especially if you are alone for any length of time when you are peaking. I started to "loop" after awhile, I remember I was alone for awhile and I was trying to avoid jumping out a window. It was my first time (strawberry acid, 1 hit), I was in high school, I was laying on a bed at this dudes house staring at the ceiling and the window. I was thinking of jumping out the window (probably 30 feet to the ground I think), and then fighting myself not to do it. Then about 15 seconds later I would forget what I was thinking about, and the cycle repeated itself.

Eventually someone came into the room, I went upstairs and played Street Fighter, it was getting pretty bad but I couldn't think clearly enough on my own for a long enough period of time to actually get up and go upstairs. I never did acid more than 3 hits at a time, and I really only ran it 5 different occasions, so I never had massive trips and I probably didn't want them. One thing is for sure, if anyone ever does it, do it with someone who has done it before.

The worst thing for me on acid (mostly the first time) was wanting it to be over and done with, I eventually went to sleep (glad I was able to).


----------



## maniclion (Mar 17, 2004)

If you've ever seen Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas you know where I have been.  Liquid acid in Visine bottles, pills in skittles bags, hotel rooms trashed, smoking bowls by the police station on the beach, liter maitais, sex in the stairway, on the pier, the balcony and the bushes next to the sidewalk, candflippin at the Wave, dolphins coming out of the walls, Halloween on shrooms and 7 microdots with a bottle of orange juice in 1 hand and a forty in the other.  Damned flashbacks.

Thanks Flex but it wasn't hard for me to stop, I wasn't addicted physically I just had too much fun, I was starting to lose touch with reality then by chance I found a lovely lady who rocked my world more than any drug I had tried.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_I think I may have drank a little bit though



Gee, ya' THINK?!?!?  

Pot a couple of times MANY, MANY years ago.  I hated it!!!  The paranoid feelings *SUCKED* 

In reality I think alcohol should be classified as a recreational drug.  True, it's legal, but it's still a drug.  I drink socially, one or two bottles of tequilla a week.


----------



## irontime (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Pot a couple of times MANY, MANY years ago.  I hated it!!!  The paranoid feelings *SUCKED*


The thing i hated about it was how lazy and useless I felt.   Can't really see how people love the shit.

I was offered cocaine a few times when I was bouncing and I even had a speed pill in my hand once, but never did try them, just seemed like a bad idea and most likely would have been.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Besides, they don't know what good drugs are these days anyway





> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Not even I am going to touch that



_ Start talking ... _


----------



## Flex (Mar 17, 2004)

well, just started drinking Guiness, and at the best bar on campus there's $10 cover w/open bar all night.

I figure i got 2 months left of college, so i gotta live it up, even if it means getting hammered

see you guys in the afterlife


----------



## derekisdman (Mar 17, 2004)

Did anyone ever get busted for drugs?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> Did anyone ever get busted for drugs?



That's what the visine and skittles bag was for.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> Did anyone ever get busted for drugs?



_ Are you a cop ?  _


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 17, 2004)

Back in mid 90's I went to a desert party (rave) and took all types of shiat at the same time. It was weed, hash, shrooms, XTC,coke, alcohol, and vicodins.  Had some nitrous in there also. What ruined the entire trip was having the Sherrifs and BLM roll up in full force and helicopters.


----------



## gr81 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> If you've ever seen Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas you know where I have been.




Yes I have, and its the coolest movie ever dammit! Yeah I have had some fear and loathing nights as well back in the day. uuuggghh bad memories.


----------



## Jezziah (Mar 17, 2004)

There was nothing recreational about my drug use it was a straight up 24/7 occupation for 11 years... 

Been clean for 4 and haven't looked back.


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jezziah *_
> There was nothing recreational about my drug use it was a straight up 24/7 occupation for 11 years...
> 
> Been clean for 4 and haven't looked back.


Good job man! I'm coming up on my 1yr mark.


----------



## Jezziah (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cappo5150 *_
> Good job man! I'm coming up on my 1yr mark.



Glad to hear it.  BBing has become an integral part of my sobriety...hope it can do the same for you.


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 17, 2004)

Odd or not, whenever I lift, on whatever day......the rest of my day is better-
No drinking, bad eating- everything is under control.........

I was watching Blow a couple days ago and there was an explanation about how people who rely on drugs to feel better tend to have deficient dopamine receptors, and I think the hormones released with bodybuilding and drugs are the same- essentially it made the point that some people need drugs (or exercise i think works too) to maintain normality in mental health.....

Works for me


----------



## Mudge (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cappo5150 *_
> Back in mid 90's I went to a desert party (rave) and took all types of shiat at the same time.



Damn, sounds like the big time. The last time I did pot (never much liked it, didn't do much for me) was pot + two 40ouncers, that was a big mistake. It felt great for about 30 minutes, and then I spent the rest of the night laying on the floor like I was going to die.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> The thing i hated about it was how lazy and useless I felt.



How is that different from the sober irontime?


----------



## irontime (Mar 18, 2004)

..........
bastard got me 
DIE!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> Did anyone ever get busted for drugs?



Yes...  Bringing ketamine across the border.  Federal smugling felony.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 18, 2004)

_ You should put your mugshot as your avatar.  
What happened to you ? _


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 18, 2004)

myCAT..you are referring to the main ingredient in extacy...they usually cut it with something else but the pure shit is the best...much cleaner and more mellow.

I personally choose not to do anymore recreational drugs...but i dont regret what i did....just much more interested in my health now a days (i lost that whole young and bulletproof attitude)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

she promised that she stopped...but she told me yesterday that she traded her remaining stuff for a small bag of weed....she swears after she is done with that
she is clean for good of anything....lets hope so


----------



## Vieope (Mar 18, 2004)

_ *I heard that drugs gives a feeling better than sex. 
Experienced drug users, is there any thuth in that statement ? *_


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 18, 2004)

NO


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 18, 2004)

you cant compare the two, completely not on the same page...sorry


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 18, 2004)

Anyways hey whats up?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 18, 2004)

_ Everything is going perfect. You ? _


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 18, 2004)

Really cant complain


----------



## Vieope (Mar 18, 2004)

_ * For the experienced users ...
So, if drugs are not like sex. How can you describe it ? Take your time *_


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

your getting that special BJ
and you take your dick out and penetrate her area...
then YOU JUST EXPLODE!

thats how fantasy feels...err i mean excstacy...there we go


----------



## odin52 (Mar 18, 2004)

you can't it's different for everybody, The only thing I can say is the muchies are pretty much universal.


----------



## odin52 (Mar 18, 2004)

munchies


----------



## Vieope (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by odin52 *_
> The only thing I can say is the muchies are pretty much universal.


_ Start talking ...  _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ You should put your mugshot as your avatar.
> What happened to you ? _



I dont have a mug shot.  I was arrested at the border in San Ysidro with 2 friends.  I took responsibility for ALL of it.  Got a BIG fine and had to write a plea as to why I should be able to go home, and not spend time in jail.  I had just turned 18 when this happened.


----------



## Larva (Mar 19, 2004)

came to close on acid once, i was so fing scared.

see me and my friends underage, decided to go to a 118 and over club and i decided to drop 30 mins before we went, so we get there and my friend decides t smoke up defore we go in and as soon as he finsihes this undercover pulls up and he called for backup adn 3 more cop cars came over. so they start friscking everyone one at a time, and taking or fake ids, so i was the last one and in the line and the cop told me to put my hands on the truck of the car and once i did that i looked a down and i started piking and the orange and blue strips on the car started to bleed off, but i was so lucky that i didn't get frisk since i would have prob freaked out, plus i was trimbling like crazy, any how the let us go and that was just the beginning of the night


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 19, 2004)

Where should I start?  I will give what I have done and my thoughts.

Pot-Hate smoking anything.  Ate it once and was all sorts of fucked up.  Still hate the smell of this shit.  Sex was a little more enjoyable with this the 2 times I smoked it.

Coke-Tried maybe 4 times, never paid for it.  Utter garbage, I cannot see what anyone gets from this stuff, other than the overwhelming scsent of mold in your nose for a couple of days.  Never had sexual relations while using it.

I tried Ketamine once, but had been doing ecstasy early that night so I can't really day what it does.  What I do remember was the smell in my nose and taste in my mouth and it lasted a week.

Ecstasy-Used to do it once a month for a year or 2.  It was fun, but I deemed it too catabolic and have not done it since October.  I have had some great times while on it, but see absolutely no reason to try it again so I will not.  The most disturbing thing about it is the fact that I can tell when it is hitting me cuz I take a constant shit for 30 minuites.  Sex is a chore on this stuff.  Hard to keep it up.  The one time I kept it up I lasted over 2 hours, no shit.  My lady friend was a big fan of mine after that.

Mushrooms-DId them once, my friend had some and gave me the garbage at the bottom of the bag.  I had a much more fun time than he did.  I hallucinated for quite a long time and had a blast.  Was watching Rush Hour 2 and all the Asian's faces kept morphing into vampires faces and melting.  A green candle in one corner of the room pretty much over took the room and the bathroom walls melted when I took a deuce.  Reminds me of the time Homer SImpson ate the Pepper in the chili cook off and tripped out.  Didn't have sex, I would prolly be too scared to.  Didn't get a huge emotional crash the day after doing this, I was refreshed.  This is prolly the one drug I would consider doing again, but only if I were camping or something.  I fucking hate clubs now.

Alcohol-After having been binge drinking for the past 2 weeks, I can hoestly say I am sick of alcohol, which is good since I will be starting my cycle on Monday.  At the end of my 12 weeks I imagine I will be ready to accept my old friend back into my life.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 19, 2004)

_ Great description. _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

Go eat some boomers Vieope


----------



## Vieope (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Go eat some boomers Vieope



_ What is that ? _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

Mushrooms.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 19, 2004)

I have had sex on X, it felt like I was being engulfed and when I came I felt like my soul had dropped into her body.

Sex on acid, no way I wouldn't be able to concentrate, I tried once and it was too weird, you start noticing how funny looking a penis is then you look at the girl and ahhhhhhhh your vagina was talking to me.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Mushrooms.



_ Few weeks ago I found one magic.  _


----------



## wrestlos (Mar 19, 2004)

still do occasionaly pot. as a treat.            can't get that monkey off my back.


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 19, 2004)

I liked pretty much all the drugs i've tried except pot.......I get paranoid!!!

Coke gives me limp-dick


----------



## maniclion (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hanz29 *_
> 
> Coke gives me limp-dick



Stop rubbing it on your piece it numbs the feeling and causes your arousal to go with it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

what are the skittles for?

no drugs..ever.

been drunk..once.

never even smoked a cig 

im such a goody two shoes its sickening


----------



## maniclion (Mar 20, 2004)

Empty Skittles bag for diguising the plethora of pills you just smuggled from the open pharmacy in Thailand.

Greeky, stay that way.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

ohhh..thanks for explaining manic 

personally I prefer M&M's to skittles


----------

